# Calling all guinea pig people...



## Erin908 (May 28, 2012)

So I bought two guinea pigs from a woman who claimed that they weren't show quality so she didn't want the any more. Well it turns out that one has a "strong chance" of being pregnant. Does anyone know any signs to look out for?


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

As far as the piggies, I have no idea, weigh them every day for any significant changes in weight I would say.


----------



## Erin908 (May 28, 2012)

@SweetNightmare, I'll try that.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Um, no expert, but you could take her to the vet. I took my pair to the vet before I had an allergic reaction to them. They were examined, but for a hefty price.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Not to be a smarty pants -- but if she's pregnant, sooner or later she is going to swell up. That's a pretty sure sign. :lol:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If she does end up pregnant, you may wanna look into separating her from the other pig, if it's necessary. I don't know if the mom would be overprotective or not. I'm surprised Sena hasn't showed up here, she has had guinea pig babes, as well as someone on here. Both were surprises though.
Since they're born fully functional they are pretty big and I don't think you could miss it.
If this lady shows guinea pigs she should be more than willing to help you out with this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Erin908 (May 28, 2012)

@Olympia, the problem with asking the lady who I got them from is that she told me that the one might be pregnant AFTER I paid her for them, plus the number on her business card is "no longer in use". GRRRRR! They are living at a friend's house (mom doesn't like rodents) and we took the one named Missy (the supposedly pregnant one) to the vet and the vet said there is a 90% chance that there are babies in there but he will know by mid-July for sure. So....anyone want guinea pig babies?


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Gotta keep them seperate and keep a close eye on the female. Try doing a bit of online research, since if something goes wrong and the female has her bay piggies, she might end up killing them


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Message KadenJames. She has 9 guineas, or close to, I think. She might know whats up.


----------



## Erin908 (May 28, 2012)

Ok, sounds good. Will do.


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

When my guinea pig was pregnant she had two large bulges on either side of her. It was pretty easy to tell. As long as you know what you're doing keeping baby guinea pigs is fun!


----------

